# Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I suffered horribly from IBS for over 30 years. I tried practically everything under the sun. I had just about resigned myself to lifelong management (read suffering). Then I found a cure. My experience is purely anecdotal (a sample size of 2). It would be nice if others helped to confirm.

I purchased a whole body vibration plate on Amazon

(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N3L89D4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

In the morning and at night I lay on my bed. I turn the plate upside-down with the side edge pressing into my stomach. My knees are either up (like doing sit-ups) or are flat with a pillow under my knees. The plate rests on my legs and presses into my stomach. I turn the plate on the lowest setting and let it go for 10 minutes.

When I first started, there was a lot of pain in my bowls (from IBS) then it slowly went away. And sometimes it seemed to make things worse. However, after several months I no longer have pain and no longer have IBS episodes (previously I had 4 to 5 a week) and now I have normal well-formed stools. I did not even remember what they were like. No drugs are necessary now.

The plate is heavy (35 lbs) and the movement is fairly slow, so this is a very deep, thorough bowel massage.

I also now run it upside-down on my lower back and shoulders and my back pain has gone away also. Sweet!

My wife had chronic constipation and it has worked for her also, even though she had the opposite condition I had. She is a nursing instructor and likens it to the deep bowel massage her Philippian students practice.

I am a scientist, and an attorney so I deal in evidence. I only have our experience to offer you. It would be nice to have more evidence to back this up. $135 may seem like a lot, but I for one would have paid anything for this result. And yes I made up the name "Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy"

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

This is insanely awesome. How long have you been good for?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I have been good for about 4 months. I have had one episode in that time and it was mild. PS I meant filipino students, my spell checker attacked)


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats, I hope it lasts. I wonder how it works? Maybe the vibration disrupts some of the bacteria that is attached to the colon wall? Maybe it allows for better bacteria to take hold.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

What gave you the idea to try this?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

You hit on my theory right away. The deep massage likely promotes a vibrant microbial community. This also squares with most of the new research on IBS, with it being linked to a thin or skewed gut biota.

I probably invent something every week. It is a near compulsion.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

In this study it mentions bacteria adhering to the gut wall: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4202343/

The role of intestinal microbiota in the pathogenesis of IBS has drawn much attention in recent years. As a natural reservoir of microbiota, the GI tract plays a physiological role in metabolic, protective and structural functions in the body, while dysbiosis may contribute to several diseases, including IBS[15]. *Chronic stress can induce dysbiosis and enhanced bacterial wall adherence, while the interaction between host and microbiota can modulate the neuro-immune-endocrine systems[16**], suggesting that stress-induced microbiota alteration of the gut also plays a critical role in the pathogenesis of IBS*. It has been reported that the abnormal GI microbiota interacts with the immune system and nervous system, which may cause the GI tract dysfunction by disturbing the brain-gut axis[17]. Now, the emerging concept of a microbiota-gut-brain axis suggests that targeting the gut microbiota may be a viable approach to treating complex disorders of the central nervous system[18].


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Here is my wife's theory.

Pathophysiologically speaking (nurse talk), The deep massage promotes blood flow in the bowels. Stress is a frequent trigger of IBS. Stress causes vaso constriction which decreases both the oxygen supply and the production and distribution of critical lymphatic and neural maintinance chemicals in the gut.

Did you know the human gut has 200 million neurons? As many as is in a dog or cats brain.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds like a good theory. I want to try it. You think that is the best device to create the vibration? I guess it worked for you.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

There are other ones out there but I picked this one because it has a square end and would press into my stomach but not too much like a round end one would


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

This new one looks good too. Better speed control.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQ9DZ2N?psc=1


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

It would be sweet if Bed, Bath, and Beyond, Kohls, Walmart, would have something like that. Then it would be easy to take back if it didn't work. But if it did work, if would be worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Amazon Prime has a very good return policy.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Thinking about it from a systems engineering perspective (one of my vocations) I believe that both my wife's pathophysiology explanation and our microbial vibrancy theory are likely both correct. She is postulating direct physiological causation/cure of the fault and we are further down the effect chain.

The human gut evolved in very different environment than the one it currently exists in. There are numerous differences:

Diet - Natural foods versus modern industrial food

Super loading of sugar in the diet

Chemical - The massive increase of industrial chemicals in the body including pharma

Pervasive loads of antibiotics

Microbial - The move from an agrarian to an urban environment means that the co-evolved transfer of animal to human microbial populations is vastly restricted or changed

Physical - The modern sedentary lifestyle means that the gut is not in constant or near constant movement as it was before

Emotional - Modern stress and depression (this subject way to too large to go into)

All of these factors can lead to changes in the way the alimentary system functions. Probably no single change is the cause of IBS, but together, in mysterious combinations we can end up with a cascading system failure.

So what do you do? My solution is to tackle each of the possible causes, not expecting any to work by itself, but maybe if I change enough of them I can right the ship.

I avoid industrial foods. I drink a fruit, fiber, protein, fat and probiotic smoothie I developed every morning for breakfast and often for lunch. (believe it or not it tastes pretty good, and I have lost the 10 pounds that were aggravating me) I try to cut back on processed sugar. I do not use antibiotic soaps and do not eat antibiotic laden meats. I have a dog. I have a rowing machine. I use my tummy giggler (wife's name for it) every morning and night. I try to control stress through meditation and working at home (I am a little bit social averse. My wife is amazed I am actually socializing on this forum.)

I have kicked my IBS to the curb. I cannot point to a single thing that cured me, although the tummy giggler was the final piece of the puzzle for me. I am content to keep doing all of them if it means I am not running to the bathroom in pain several times a day.

I can point to when it started (massive loads of antibiotics in South America 30 years ago, to survive amoebic dysentery). But that does not explain its persistence over the intervening years. I guess I just needed to rebalance the system, and get it back to a healthy and sustainable state.

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I agree with your assessment. I am concentrating hard on diet and now experimenting with probiotics more. This is something I now plan to incorporate. I have a few other strategies as well. I think prayer and faith are probably my most important.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Did your wife have pain with her constipation?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Only to the extent it hurt her hemorrhoids


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Matt, what were your main symptoms?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Explosive decompression


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I would start to sweat. Then it felt like someone had stabbed me in the gut. Then the explosive decompression. Then dump all the way to acid. Very painful!


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

For those of you who are considering this therapy, be advised it is not a magic pill. It took several months to completely satablize my gut. If I am right about the IBS cure being to able revitalize the bowls from both a neurchemical and microbiotic perspective, then it may be necessary to forgoe your IBS crutches such as Imodium, which is a paralytic. It does not make sense to both invigorate and deaden the bowels at the same time. I know the Imodium habit is hard to break, I still ocassionaly pop a prophalctic dose when I go into court becusae the alternative is too horrible to imagine. However, I am slowly gaining confidence that I will not relapse and hopefully in the near future I can dispose of my 3 month supply foever.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Fruit, Fiber, Fat, Protein and Probiotic Smoothie Recipe for IBS

(FFFPPSR_IBS, for those long unintelligible acronym fans)

1 Banana

6 frozen strawberries

½ cup frozen blueberries

½ cup frozen mango

1 small scoop chia seed

1 small scoop ground flax seed

2 small scoops protein powder (non dairy)

¼ cup nuts (kid vetoed)

1-2 tablespoons solid coconut oil

1 large carrot

Water to fill blender

Pour 1 small container of probiotic drink in bottom of cup before pouring in smoothie.

Have for breakfast, elevensies and lunch if still not gone. I keep the blender container in frige and just set it back on blender base to re-mix before serving again.

I buy most of the stuff at Costco but the protein powder comes from Amazon

Orgain Organic Plant Based Protein Powder, Sweet Vanilla Bean, 2.03 Pound, 1 Count

I have this every day. An added bonus is that you will lose weight. (10 for me 10 for my wife, and it stays off) this smoothie is kind of like an Atkins fat bomb.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm still trying to picture how you performed this. Would you the plate on top of your gut and hold it down with your knees/thighs?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey.
Up to my knowledge daily usage of artificial vibration loosen our nerves, also it has serious neuro impact if the vibration limit is not medically authorised.

How we can trust this ?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Vibration plates are in common usage as are massage chairs and beds. It is up to you if you want to try it or not. I cant help you decide.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Here are some article all referenceing deep bowel massage or stimulation

Grosjean, D., Benini, P. & Carayon, P. (2017). Managing irritable bowel syndrome: The impact of micro-physiotherapy. Journal of Complementary and Integrative Medicine, 0(0), pp. -. Retrieved 22 Apr. 2017, from doi:10.1515/jcim-2015-0044

The following articles are referenced in the above article:

Hagege H. Alternative treatments in irritable bowel syndrome. Gastroenterol Clin Biol. 2009;33(Suppl 1):79-83.

Wu JC. Complementary and alternative medicine modalities for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome: Facts or myths?. Gastroenterol Hepatol (N Y). 2010;6:705-711.

Spanier JA, Howden CW, Jones MP. A systematic review of alternative therapies in the irritable bowel syndrome. Arch Intern Med. 2003;163:265-274.

Van Tilburg MA, Palsson OS, Levy RL, Feld AD, Turner MJ, Drossman DA,et al. Complementary and alternative medicine use and cost in functional bowel disorders: A six month prospective study in a large HMO. BMC Complement Altern Med. 2008;8:46.

Hundscheid HW, Pepels MJ, Engels LG, Loffeld RJ. Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with osteopathy: Results of a randomized controlled pilot study. J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2007;22:1394-1398.

Florance BM, Frin G, Dainese R, Nebot-Vivinus MH, Marine Barjoan E, Marjoux S,et al. Osteopathy improves the severity of irritable bowel syndrome: A pilot randomized sham-controlled study. Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2012;24:944-949.

Muller A, Franke H, Resch KL, Fryer G. Effectiveness of osteopathic manipulative therapy for managing symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome: A systematic review. J Am Osteopath Assoc. 2014;114:470-479.

Manabe N, Tanaka T, Hata J, Kusunoki H, Haruma K. Pathophysiology underlying irritable bowel syndrome-from the viewpoint of dysfunction of autonomic nervous system activity. J Smooth Muscle Res. 2009;45:15-23.

Tack J, Fried M, Houghton LA, Spicak J, Fisher G. Systematic review: The efficacy of treatments for irritable bowel syndrome-a European perspective. Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006;24:183-205.

Bonaz B. Inflammatory bowel diseases: A dysfunction of brain-gut interactions?. Minerva Gastroenterol Dietol. 2013;59:241-259.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Also I run it at is lowest speed. So it is the equivlent as if you were able to use your fist and push on your stomach for ten minutes straight (bowl full of jelly like) I use the vibration plate as opposed to a recipricaing massager because it is slow and has about a 3/4 inch stroke (movement) so it works deep. The 35 lb weight keeps a steady pressure.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

one last thing. I change the amount of force that is exerted on my stomach by the position of my legs. Legs flat = not very much force. Knees up (sit up position) you have the full 35 lb resting on the stomach. You should ask your doctor if it is OK to do this.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought one and am going to try it. I also plan to try FMT.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

MGI could You please give more details about the correct use of the Plate?

Is this the correct position:

Lying down with the belly up and the plate on the belly?

Sorry for asking again but I am interested in give it a try and I would like to act properly.

Thank You in advance


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

You could probably use one of those hand held back massagers and press into the bowel with it. Might be different though I don't know.

Example: WAHL 4290-300 Deep Tissue Percusion Massager https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BTYYCKK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Rjeazb6ZYJDP9


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok. The way I use it is: I lay on my back in bed. I place the plate long ways on top of my body. One end is near my knees. One end on my stomach. The plate is upside down. Rubber surface toward my body. I have a pillow between my knees and the plate so they don't get banged. I adjust the pressure on my stomach by how much I have my knees lifted off the bed. With my knees fully raised (sit up position) the end of the plate is jammed tight into my stomach. My wife likes her knees down so it bounces lightly on her stomach.

I have a hand held massager (Thumper) it does not really work for this therapy. It is too fast and does not have a long enough stroke.

Also. Maybe we are overthinking it. Maybe it works for my diarrhea and my wife's constipation because it simply promotes frequent bowel movements. I now have several a day. Without fecal mass in the bowels it is impossible for me to have my explosive episodes and impossible for her to be stopped up. The scientist in me would like an explanation that points to a cure, but maybe I am just creating a bowel environment that is not conducive to IBS episodes.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

So what symptoms did you have before? Intestinal gurgling and noises? Pain? Trapped gas? Incomplete evacuation feeling?


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Have you ever skipped doing it on certain days?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I had all of the symptoms you listed. I occasionally do skip but I start to notice the bloating after a day. It is a downward spiral if I don't run the vibrator plate soon after the symptoms start up.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank You for Your answer MGI


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok, so it's basically a management, not like totally cured then, makes sense.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Could be. Unfortunately I really don't want to go cold turkey and find out.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't blame you there.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok NOW I have my vibration plate, I am giving it a try.

I am using it for a "conventional" use only right now, I never had anything like this before.

I want to know how it works and I have to say that somehow this kind of execise looks already helping..

I'll keep U updated.

Thanks


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Can you show a picture of how you did it?


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Nevermind. I figured it out. Did your bowel make noise while doing it?


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

I am giving it a try.

Day one for me. 10min exercise.

I will update.

best regards


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I've been trying. Not helping at all so far. Pretty relaxing at times.


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

We have a 'vibration plate' but it works via rocking left and right (like a seesaw) is that the same thing?

This thing:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/EILISON-Plastic-Vibration-Platform-Portable/dp/B01EJ52HXE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1494131083&sr=8-8&keywords=Vibration+Platform

Thats pretty darn big to put on me. but I'll try anything.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Day 2
Somehow I feel that the massage has been quite relaxing.
10min exercise - morning only.

Regards


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah same thing.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah same thing.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Still doing well, Matt?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I am still doing fine. No episodes for a very long time. None of my my previous triggers (aerobic exercise, sex, work stress) set it off.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

When you had your episodes, did your pain go away after the D?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes. I was fine until the next episode, which would usually occur in a few days but only after my bowels had filled up again.

To use an analogy I think the cause of my IBS was like an electric signal cord that is internally boken, call it a USB cord. (the cord being the chemical neural messaging pathways in the gut) . Sometimes there is a full open (constipation, no voltage or signal can get through). Other times the two broken ends are momenetarily connecting and sparking leading to voltage surges (my dumping episodes caused by a highly variable corrupted signal). They key for me was to fix the pathway. By making what was inconstant, constant. By adhereing to a set therapy and behavior everyday (diet and deep bowel massage). The other alternative was to try and avoid adverse nerochemical triggers but I like exercise, sex and work so that is just avoiding my life and was not acceptable.

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

How long did your wife deal with constipation?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

So, for constipation the problem is a full open, no neuro-chemical bowel evacuation signal getting through (The problem could be either in disruption of the pathway or no chemical signal is generated. For our purposes, it does not really matter which is true).

The result is fecal compaction. Therefore, your typical strategy is to generate an artificial evacuation signal through irritation of the anus (suppository) or irritation along the alimentary tract (fiber). The problem with both of these strategies is that your body adapts to the irritation and becomes insensitive to it, meaning, either dependence on it or ever increasing doses required to generate and deliver the artificial signal.

I have been experimenting with the deep bowel vibration to generate an evacuation signal. I do not really have the constipation problem so I may be off the mark but in theory the technique should work for someone who has.

I lay on my back with the vibration plate on my stomach. After I start it, I relax, letting more of the weight of the device sink into my stomach. I try to envision the device moving down though my gut to my back bone. I lift my knees so that the plate movement is transverse (pillows under them so I can relax) (if your knees are flat then the movement will be vertical (up and down). With knees at about 45 degrees the movement is both up vertical and horizontal (head to butt) I call it transverse)

Now keep relaxing and visualize a connection between the plate movement and your anus. You should start to feel a pulsing or pushing at your anus. Visualize it building up as pressure. Then when the pressure gets large enough, get up and go to the bathroom and evacuate.

The thing is that if you are already constipated this is going to hurt, because you already have the compaction. Can't help you there.

The key is to do this exercise several times a day so that you will evacuate your bowels often and keep from getting compacted. My wife calls this "rabbit droppings" small frequent evacuations.

Over time, with the vibrator/mind-body visualization technique, your body should reestablish the natural (non-artificial, non-irritant) evacuation signaling that you are missing. I know this type of physical stimulation/visualization signalling works because I have used it for years to advance my D episodes to get them over with quickly and stop the pain. On the toilet I close my eyes and run my fingernails along the back of my neck. Works every time. I know, I know. My wife says I am a sensualist, but what ever works.

Hope this helps.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I am still getting rabbit dropping, but now twice a day. Not sure if it is from the vibration, or probiotics. I am eating a Keto diet, so lots of heathly fats, but low carb. May have to adjust. I was just curious how long it took your wife to get better from the constipation. I know you said it took you several months for your D.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

It was about the same amount of time. 2 or three months to regularize (new word)

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there Matt and all,
Day 3&4 here, with one day stop. 10min 1 time each day-late evening.
Day 3 was ok and quite relaxing, day 4 instead has been quite painful with a strong and vivid disturb coming from the navel zone. Looks like that is the zone where my bowel is more irritated. Even if quite painful the exercise has been relaxing and when finished I felt myself somehow better. 
Looks like this exercise works for abdominal muscles also. Having IBS I lost most of the abdominal muscles I once had. 
I'll keep You updated.

Best regards.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree that a plate vibrator is a very good exercise tool. I stand on it (high setting) and lift barbells. It increases the effectiveness if weight lifting on the inner core tremendously. You can also use the exercise bands they provide for the same thing but I like barbells better.

If I find my stomach starts to hurt, muscle pain not gas, I will lay plate on my back for a few days. Now that is realxing. It is like you you have your own massuse.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh, just tip. If you are using the plate I showed. Cut out a strip of cardboard and put duct tape on one side of it and tape it over the control panel. It makes a cover so when you place it on you, you are not inadvertantly pressing the buttons and turing it off.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Matt, where are you from? Do you work from home?


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Matt, I have read this topic a few times and its interesting it keeps coming up because of interest. What is the physical stimulisation/visualisation signalling that you used over years?
I was telling my husband (who is an environmental chemist although he is just lecturing a few overseas students at an International College here about environmental issues and not doing much science,) and he said when the results of the deep bowel vibration are published in the Lancelot(spelling?)he will take notice. 
I get a bit frustrated with him at times and remember one time we were driving back from a holiday and we had been travelling for 3 1/2 hours although I think we stopped during that time. Anyway, I felt like I needed to go to the toilet but the urge wasn't there fully. I think my husband got annoyed because I was taking a while. I said I needs to walk around to be able to go and he couldn't understand, and reading your topic is helpful. I am trying to understand more. I have ibs-a and I manage it with the fodmap diet which I have been on for a couple of years. At present I have a sort of cold virus which my husband got from his work and he's been home sick as well and I don't have much energy to do my normal activities like walking the dog. I also do yoga but not as much since we got our dog about a year ago. I found yoga helped a bit as well which I have been doing for about 25 years. I started as I have chronic back and neck pain and was told I have hyper mobility syndrome. Because of this, and because we had children,I don't work, although I am doing a junk mail run with my teenage daughter. Only pays about $9 and it takes us a couple of hours.
Anyway, it's good to get support and these forums are helpful. I would like to understand more and am interested if you can explain your stimulisation/visualisation info.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Helena

I guess there is always a chance someone will pick this up and study it but I am not holding my breath. There is no financial upside to pharma or osteo (chiropractor, massage therapist..).

Walking around seems like the worst way to generate a bowel evacuation signal.

As I indicated, and yes it is embarrassing, I would tickle myself, either on the back of the neck or on the back of my arms. Then I would follow the stimulation down to my bowels. What is following? I learned to do bio-feedback as child. I spent a lot of time in hospitals hooked up to monitors. Out of boredom, I learned to speed up and slow down my heart. I thought it was a gas to make all of the alarms go off in the nurses' station and have them come running only to find me lying serenely in bed with my eyes closed. Funny at the time for a 12 year old, but my wife tells it was probably very rude (she is a nurse, and spoilsport).

Following is where I imagine an electrical type signal and run it through my body using visualization of a pathway and a destination, the signal affects the destination whether it is my heart or my bowels. I stimulate the back of my neck (signal generation), and yes I enjoy being tickled, so there) I then follow the stimulation down to my bowels and it becomes an evacuation signal.

It is also possible for this type of signal to self-create through the mind (without the physical stimulus). I will give you an example, and I know this has weird written all over it, but we are friends, and thankfully anonymous. When I walk into a library and go into the stacks, I immediately relax (I really like books) and almost invariable an evacuation signal is generated and I have to go to the bathroom.

Because of the neural nature of the bowels, they are very connected to our brains and therefore very susceptible to secondary signaling from our brains. Which is why one of the accepted triggers of IBS is emotional stress. Secondary or non-bowel generated signals can either be constructive destructive, either promoting good bowel function or interfering with it. There is very good documentary on Amazon about our second brain (the Gut, our Second Brain). I recommend watching it.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Helena

By the way, spending a couple of hours a day with your teenage daughter sounds wonderful. I would have paid any amount for that time, for that opportunity to connect and be a part of their lives everyday. Mine are all grown up. Life with them around was way too short.

Matt


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Matt, how come you did bio feedback as a child? What aliment did you have? That's amazing as a child.
I sort of know what you mean when you talk about the library and relaxing. I used to go every morning to the toilet, but it varies on time of day now. The other day, I hadn't gone and my daughter and I were doing our groceries at the supermarket and because I was walking around and then standing still, looking at and thinking about the different choices of a food, like looking at the different tins of a particular food, and seemingly relaxing, it seemed to trigger an urge to go. So I had to leave my daughter with the shopping trolley while I went to the toilet. This hardly happens and is a nuisance when it does happen.It's worse when I have the rush to go because I have eaten a high fodmap food.
I'll see if I can find the video on Amazon you mentioned.I have heard that there is the brain/gut axis and so emotional stress can affect the gut.Interesting that studies done on mice changing their bacteria affects their behaviour changing more timid mice into more determined mice that swim more in an experiment rather than giving up as they used to.
I have read that stress affects the gut and permeability and microbiota, except can't remember the exact details. I think it was someone mentioned the link in this thread.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Helena

I had a bone disease as a child. 32 operations equal lot of time in the hospital.

I believe you are on the right track about the biota of the gut affecting many aspects of our well-being. In an ideal state, we should be in a state of optimal coexistence or symbiosis with our gut-biota. However, IBS can be defined as a state of unhealthy co-existence.

The biota are constantly trying to optimize the gut for their prosperity. They do this though chemical secretions. Sometime the purposes of their chemical messaging is to alter their micro-environment by producing such things as anti-biotics that disadvantage other biota. Sometimes they are producing chemicals that alter their macro-environment by affecting their host (ourselves) For instance if the gut is too acidic for their liking (possibly because of stress induced secondary signaling) they may overproduce serotonin, trying to calm their host. Of course they do not really intend to do things, they just do them.

At the same time our body is attempting to create a gut environment that favors an optimal biotic mix that it likes. One that produces a sympathetic chemical soup that it needs. It does this though chemical secretions and physical changes. This human-microbiotic interaction is a very complex dance and one that has evolved over millennia. Sometimes this dance becomes corrupted. In my mind that is my IBS. Neither side is satisfied with the environment and both sides are secreting chemical at full blast to change it. It is a classic arms race. This what I imagine causing my violent D episodes.

Somehow the diet, probiotics and plate vibrator are making both sides happier so this secretion war that is going on in my gut is in state of ceasefire. It is back to the dance it should be.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Also, you bring up a good point about relaxation signalling being somewhat inconvenient. I can usually anticipate my relaxation triggers so I plan accordingly. I know librarys always have bathrooms so no problem. Another one of mine is a solitary walk in nature. I always, always vacate my bowels before doing that, otherwise I am just asking for a painful and quickly curtailed walk.

Also, you can see how a natrual relaxation trigger can be missing in a person who wakes up stressed or already behind in life (getting kids off to school comes to mind) It may be prudent to wake up early and do something that relaxes you before the kids get up.

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about bone diseases as a kid, are all of those fine now? What probiotics are you taking currently?


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Did the doctors help you do biofeedback as part of your treatment for the bone diseases?
You are right about the natural relaxation trigger. I have been putting into google how stress affects bacterial wall adherence cos I couldn't understand it and its come up with a lot of sites. One article www.met corner.gastro.org/article/s0016-5085... says that "early life stress and sustained life events predispose humans to the development of Functional Bowel conditions such as IBS."..." Chronic psychological stress can alter host defenses to enteric bacteria and initiate mucosal inflammation,..experimenting with stressing mice over 10 days demonstrated, adherence and internalisation of bacteria to the epithelium,associated mast cells activation,and inflammatory cell infiltration in the lamina propria." " chronic psychological stress can be an initiating factor in intestinal inflammation by imparing the mucosal defenses against luminal bacteria and highlights the importance of mast cells." I am not sure what mast cells are, nor other words at the moment, but I am getting the picture. Luminal bacteria, that must be bacteria in our guts and if the guts walls aren't working as they should, then bacteria goes where? Affecting what? Nerves and the way the gut works? It seems such a big subject. No wonder the scientists are having a hard time understanding our guts. Is there a link between IBS and the immune system? Somewhere I read eg. Fibromyelgia? Etc? When I get sick from a cold, I seem to have it worse than normal people, although I think the low fodmap diet is helping and maybe I am not getting it quite as bad as when younger or maybe it was because I was stressed more?

I wonder if the vibration therapy helps the muscosa?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

As far a probiotics go I am a scatter shot type of guy. I use probiotic natures Bounty gummies from CVS, I drink EPOCs cool plus probiotic with my morning smoothie. We also use culturelle and take Triphala to support a diverse biota. We don't use each every day but mix them around.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there,

Day 5 & 6

day 5 again pain in the bovel zone - but anyhow felt somehow relaxed after the exercise-

day 6 No Pain and very relaxing.

I am feeling somehow better. I just hope this may last.

Matt I want You to know that it looks like this "Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy" may help and I thank You very much indeed:


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Il Re,

I am glad it appears to be working. Consistency is the key for me.

I have been thinking about intentional secondary signaling for those of you who have IBS-C, otherwise known as constipation. I did an experiment this morning to see how long it took to generate a secondary signal after waking up. I woke up calmly (no blaring alarm). I urinated so I would be relaxed and then got back in bed. I covered up so I was warm. I laid on my stomach.

First I stared deep breathing. With every out breath I imagined myself sinking into my bed. Letting my focus sink into my center at the same time. After several minutes of this I began focusing on my bowels. Seeing what they felt like. Relaxing my anal sphincter. After about a minute I passed some gas. I passed a small amount of gas a few more times. Then I reached up and tickled the back of my neck (I don't know why this works, other than it is a stimulation) Within another minute I felt pressure on my anus. I got up and immediately evacuated my bowels.

The key here is to relax into the evacuation rather than stress into it as those who have IBS-C are likely to do. (Failure to evacuate will equal pain and inconvenience, pain and inconvenience equals stress and anxiety. Stress and anxiety will result in destructive secondary signaling (cross-talk) which will make it harder to evacuate &#8230

For this to work I believe it is important to wake up calmly. Make sure you have time to wake up. If you do not wake up naturally before you have to start your day, try something like a Phillips Wake Up light. We have one and it always results in a much calmer wake up.

Good Luck

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

It really does seem to have increased the number of times I go, but so far, still rabbit turds and tons of pain and gurgling and discomfort. Will keep with it.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Laylow,

I know it is probably not what you want to hear but your progression sounds similar to ours. The pain gurgling and discomfort mean your bowels are really active which is what you want. The process is one of revitilazation. It took about 3 months before they calmed down.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Also, I want to reiterate that I am not a doctor and cannot give medical advice. As I said inthe begninning, talk to your doctor and ask her or him about this idea. There are probably medical conditions where palpitation of the gut is not advized. They would know your personal condition and can give you direction. All I know is that my IBS was all about continuous and crippling pain. I felt I had exhausted all other medical options and had nowhere to go. You control how often to do the vibration, how deep it is (angle of palte) and ultimately whether to do it all.

Good Luck,

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

mgi said:


> Also, I want to reiterate that I am not a doctor and cannot give medical advice. As I said inthe begninning, talk to your doctor and ask her or him about this idea. There are probably medical conditions where palpitation of the gut is not advized. They would know your personal condition and can give you direction. All I know is that my IBS was all about continuous and crippling pain. I felt I had exhausted all other medical options and had nowhere to go. You control how often to do the vibration, how deep it is (angle of palte) and ultimately whether to do it all.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Matt


Yes, of course. You giving your advice as to something that worked for you is a very nice gesture to others.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

My inner lawyer occasionally arises, but mainly I do not want to hurt anyone.

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Trust me, if this somehow worked for me, I'll personally meet you and give you the biggest present you could ever imagine.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

So, I had one of my IBS episodes last night. As the consummate scientist, I decided to list the deltas or changes in my routine yesterday to see if I could isolate and identify the offending stimulus. The result is provided below for your entertainment:

1. 4:00 AM Early morning panic attack about legal liability of providing unlicensed medical advice. (See previous two posts) - (Unreasonable fear stress)

2. 5:30 AM Getting wife moving in right direction. In the event of weekday early morning activities, we usually practice tantric (energy producing rather than consuming) so we can function during the day. I failed. (Sex/chemical - signaling)

3. 5:45 AM Failed to prepare and drink my smoothie (see 2 above) (Food/chemical signaling)

4. 9:00 AM Slept in while wife went to work (see 2 above) (Guilt stress)

5. 9:30 AM Ongoing Litigation issue (work stress)

6. 11:00 AM Call from laughing daughter 2 - I accidentally let the cat out of the bag about her surprise birthday party (I was trying to help by making arrangements for daughter 3 to fly from college to the party, I may have forgotten to tell her it was a surprise party. She texted daughter 2 to see what kind of amazing crochet figurine daughter 2 wanted for her birthday party. Arghh!) Spent entire day with everyone (5 children, wife and daughter 2's significant other) laughing at me. (Quote from wife: Party pooper, party pooper, every party has a pooper and that's why we invited you!) (Embarrassment stress)

7. 12:00PM Browsed online news. - Our president's helpful new motto: "Destroying the illusion of American exceptionalism one inappropriate Tweet at a time." (Societal stress)

8. 4:00 PM Finished some critical code for a program I am presenting at an International Artifical Intelligence in the Law conference next month. (Relaxation signaling/ possibly work stress)

9. 7:00 PM Drank some herbal tea that I do not usually drink. (Food/chemical signaling)

10. 7:05 Running for the bathroom.

The chance of me every figuring out exactly what caused the flare-up is very small. It was likely all of them, or possibly none of them. The takeaway is that my IBS is a complicated disease with complicated causes and I should not be surprised when my best efforts at mitigation fail under the stresses and complexities of everyday life. I just have to do my best and be OK when things do not work out so well.

Matt


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, it might be normal for something to come about ever so often.


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess my point was that IBS can be a prison of the body and of the mind. At some point, I need to not be ashamed and treat it with some humor and lightness. It does not define me.


----------



## everything (Jan 6, 2017)

I wonder if the vibration is helping work the vagus nerve angle, still vibration comes in many forms. I use noise vibration as I am sensitive and everything wakes me up. Exercise is super good for us and is a vibration of a different sort as well. Talking is a vibration and good for us socially, but can be painful for me at times. I am going to buy into this concept of mgi's as well, it's summertime and the heating pad just isn't going to fly. I also use hot epsom salt baths to get some relief as well. Mostly I feel better when I just don't eat, this seems to turn the digestive process off and I feel better all around.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Matt, Sounds like you had a lot going on to leading to your IBS attack. Waking early doesn't help with feelings of panic and then out of normal routine? Any thoughts on here are what people find helps them and it's up to others what they decide to do or not do based on this. None of us are doctors and people should realise this. Isn't it like that in the states? Don't take to heart what family says at times. Sounds like they like winding you up. My husband says I wind him up and I suppose I need to not be as critical.

I suppose being in NZ we don't hear everything about the news in the States, only the important stuff so we aren't bombarded with it maybe like you are? My husband doesn't read stuff like in the States as he finds it too upsetting.

What herbal tea did you drink?


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks, Movement and vibration really are critical to my well being. Whether it is music (jazz), a sunrise in Hawaii, exercise (I like Tai Chi), a walk in the woods, the very relaxing vibrator plate, sex in the morning (which is some kind of wonderful thanks to my gorgeous and loving wife). IBS would have us curl into a ball and lay still, afraid of it. We cannot give it that power over us.

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

I am keeping on exercising.

I am registering quite consistent and stable results.

Thank You once again Matt.

The things that works better for me:

1) The deep bowel vibration therapy

2) The diet

I keep on the diet, Let me suggest You all to read all You can find about the "Fast Mimicking Diet" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valter_Longo

Dr. Longo's book - Italian language https://www.ibs.it/dieta-della-longevita-dallo-scienziato-ebook-valter-longo/e/9788869872334?lgw_code=1122-E9788869872334&gclid=Cj0KEQjwmIrJBRCRmJ_x7KDo-9oBEiQAuUPKMoA-uI4Zn-GNfDX8yPm-Nwzd4Q4w95Blf0K5ydqj1iEaAn1v8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds I just do not know if there is an English version of it.

3) Vitamin D - better from sun exposure during the safe(healthy) hours of the day;

4) Ashwagandha (good quality integrator) - helps with depression and improve sleep quality

 http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-953-ashwagandha.aspx?activeingredientid=953

5) May help somehow also low or (very low) dosage of SSRI drugs Paroxetine OR Citalopram OR (less effective) _S_-Adenosyl methionine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Adenosyl_methionine

I am actually using low dosage Citalopram, very useful above all for -IBS related -seasonal depression sufferers

6) Mebeverine - in my experience not to be taken while using SSRI - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebeverine This drug is one of the most effective in the treatment of IBS and the associated abdominal cramping.

This is only my experience, I am not a doctor.

Take care

Best regards


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Il Re

I am glad it is continuing to work. And thank you for bringing up the elephant in the room. Seratonin

My wife believes it works because it results in increased blood flow and oxegenation of the gut. The gut accounts for 80% of our seratonin production. Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy both likely increases the sertonin production and its distribution throughout the body.

When I do it in the moning for 10 minutes, I am calmer throughout the day (calm equals no IBS episodes). When I do it for the 10 minutes right before bed, I immediately go to sleep (as opposed to my usual insomia). Both of these are seratonin effects. Everyday at noon I spend 30 minutes in the sun. (Vitamin D and seratonin)

I have tried SSRIs and they made me sick and unproductive. So this natural seratonin production process is my alternative. The plate vibrator is possibly the natural seratonin stimulation process I have been looking for.

I do not bevlieve it matters if we are depressed because we hurt or we hurt because we are depressed. The end result is the same.

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

> I have tried SSRIs and they made me sick and unproductive. So this natural seratonin production process is my alternative.


I tried many SSRI drugs before achieve some results. I had-have a very good psychiatric specialist.

I want to write about this because* I just think that in many cases could be a big mistake not to use these drugs to fix depression problems so often linked with this damn IBS thing*.

But as I wrote I totally understand people not having -or had- bad experiences with these drugs. Sometimes could worth to give it a second, third or even more try.

My life quality has totally improved using the *right medication*.

In my case a very low dosage works perfectly.

Anyhow Matt I keep on the DBVT and It always helps.

And I thank You for that


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

We have been speculating on the reasons why DBVT (Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy) seems to alleviate the symptoms of IBS. I decided to do a little science.

Thanks to my wife I have a Stethoscope with a blue tooth connection to my computer. I have been recording my bowel sounds every hour for the past few days, and especially before and after running the plate vibrator. I then do some fancy signal processing and quantify the sounds. The results are not what I expected. DBVT always immediately calms down my bowel sounds and the effect lasts 4 or 5 hours. The reduction is between 70 and 80%. Even when I run plate vibrator when my bowels are quiet, it does not increase the sounds.

SO here is my theory. My IBS is the result of negative feedback loop. When my bowels are rolling (IBS sufferers know what I am talking about) I began to perceive some of the pressure and bloating sensations as pain. THE PAIN causes me to stress or tense up, which inevitable results in more rolling (the very definition of a negative feedback loop) until my gut suffers a catastrophic failure and I dump out. DBVT seems to short circuit the loop, stopping the rolling. It is similar to what Imodium does but without the frequent side effect of possible constipation due to temporary lower bowel paralysis. It is also interesting that DBVT does not seem to result in more passing of gas. The gas that was rolling just seems to reabsorb in the bowels.

The stopping of the rolling could have either a chemical (Serotonin?...) or a physical cause (nerve fatigue caused by sensory overload). It would need to be studied to figure it out. I will put out some graphs in the next few days.

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Up!

This Topic should be on top that what Matt is sharing here deserve attention.

I am continuing the exercises with good results.

I can't do DBVT exercises each and every day. But I would like to.

Hope to read updates from Matt.

Ciao


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi

I have been out of town for a few weeks. I did not have my plate and after about a week things went sour for my IBS. I am back on it now and am much better. I have invented a new much smaller DBV machine with better speed control that can go with me when I travel. It is also just much more convenient to use. If there is interest I might start do a kickstarter, to pay for the plastic molds and engineering.

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there Matt,

the idea of a travel DBVT machine is very good for me.

I just hope to read much more about the ev. interest of the other people.

Best wishes and greetings

IL RE


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there Matt,

any update? The DBV is working nicely and I am pretty curious to know about the smaller DBV machine.


----------



## atrix (Jun 7, 2017)

mgi said:


> Here is my wife's theory.
> 
> Pathophysiologically speaking (nurse talk), The deep massage promotes blood flow in the bowels. Stress is a frequent trigger of IBS. Stress causes vaso constriction which decreases both the oxygen supply and the production and distribution of critical lymphatic and neural maintinance chemicals in the gut.
> 
> Did you know the human gut has 200 million neurons? As many as is in a dog or cats brain.


I think this theory if more likely than anything with the microbiome. I have had my microbiome sequenced dozens of times and its normal but yet i suffered from ibs for 2 years.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

> "Hi
> 
> I have been out of town for a few weeks. I did not have my plate and after about a week things went sour for my IBS. I am back on it now and am much better. I have invented a new much smaller DBV machine with better speed control that can go with me when I travel. It is also just much more convenient to use. If there is interest I might start do a kickstarter, to pay for the plastic molds and engineering.
> 
> Matt "


Hi there Matt, how are You dear Sir.?

No update anymore? Hope you are well.

Please let us know some more about You and DBV therapy

TYA

IL RE


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I took a break for a while. My IBS is still under good control. The key for me has been to try to beneficially manipulate my internal chemical cocktail without resorting to pharmaceuticals. As you may have noticed I also suffer from occasional depression. I come by it honestly, both of my parents suffer from it also (also IBS on my mom's side). In reality there is no "reason" for it in my life. It is not like my sucks or anything. In fact I am sure there are many who would love to have my life. My IBS and depression issues are both chemical imbalances, most likely genetic in origin.

So how have I been dealing with it?

It starts in the morning.


I usally wake up very early (4:30 or so, I hear it happens to a lot of men past 50, not so great)
I move my side of the bed into a "zero G" position, put on the noise cancelling headphone and eye covers, and do a sensory deprivation thing (see Stranger Things, but no monsters). It is alot like my float tank but without all the hassle (my float tank is put up in the grarage now). I have the most vivid and wierdest lucid dreams for the next hour or so.
I set the alarm for 30 minutes before my wife and I have to get up (around 6)
We spoon, suggle, talk and most mornings do what I call a slide. (5 or ten minutes of " I am really happy to see you", I always keep a little coconut oil on the bedside table to facilitate the slide, we never "finish" here, it is just to wake up with a smile, and get and give a hint of what may happen tonight.
I get up and turn on her shower, and bathroom heater, then I turn on the dry sauna to about 130 degrees.
I then make a protien smoothie for both of us.
I then return to the bedroom and encourage her to get out of bed. Stealing the blankets and then talking about how warm the the bathroom is, usually does it. Sometimes I have to resort to tickling her feet but I do that at my own peril.
As she showers and gets ready to go. I get in the sauna. I built an extra bench and installed a foot box so I can lie down when I want. I put the vibration plate (described previously) on the cushions and set it on low, put a piece a foam on it and then sit on it. My legs are usually pulled up in lotus, but sometimes my feet are just on the cushions. I put on noise cancelling headphones and and an eye cover. and just sit there for 20 minutes. It is really relaxing.
Then I get up and go shower
I then log on to my computer and start to do lawyerly and computer programming stuff.
I usally take a 30 minute nap around 1.
Then I work some more until around 4 or 5.
In the evenings I usually read.
Most nights, my wife and I make love. We can both beg off if we are not feeling up to it, with no hurt feelings, but to be honest that is pretty rare. We still pretty much act like teenagers even after 34 years of marraige. She's pretty much my childhood sweetheart, we met when we were kids and have been together ever since.
About 2 out of three nights she gets vanilla, her favorite. It is relatively short, soft, gentle and may or may not end with anything. No pressure.
About every third night I get a "bean feast" (see willie wonka) it is 2+ hours of wonder and your (or my) wildest imagination.
Then we go to sleep.
And start again.

It has been about 6 months since my last serious IBS episode. I am happy, mostly, and when I am not, I work on it until I am.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

So,

Some of you are probably wondering why I would share seemingly intimate details of my life. It is simple. I am self-medicating. My daily routine is an alternative to SSRI therapy. SSRIs make me sick and destroy my sex drive, which I happen to enjoy having. The aforementioned drive also serves as a critical component to a happy marriage which I also enjoy having. The key to any medication program is that it must be consistent and in regular doses. You can see, somewhat embarrassingly, that my dosing is consistent and in regular doses. (Note, that I also work out a few times a day. 30 minute sessions) I am just thankful that my wife is willing to go along with this protocol. I admit that I exhaust her sometimes, but I try do everything in power to make it up to her and make her smile. I simply try to make her life easier and happier and she helps me do the same with mine.

Matt


----------



## mgi (Apr 21, 2017)

You may have noticed that what I did was take each of my "IBS triggers" and transformed them into regular doses of serotonin. (sex,exercise,sauna,,vibration plate,work stress). The reason they were triggers before is that they were slugs of serotonin dropping into an empty system. The result was systemic chaos. Feast or famine as you will. Once I recognized the triggers as doses and regularized their input, I never let my body get too low, so each event was simply sustaining a preexisting higher baseline level.

I know that a SSRI is supposed to work the same way. But when I was on SSRIs, I lost all my drives, including my creativity. I felt moderately happy but never felt truly alive. I have my mojo back and no IBS, cant ask for more than that.

Matt


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Matt,
thank You very much indeed for sharing Your personal experience with us!

I recently moved to live to the Canary Islands. My work allow me to live where I like, I just need to be connected to the web. 
Part of the reason I decided to stay here is the extremely good climate and the possibility to practice surf and sea related sports all year round. This help me a lot to keep my life healthy and joyful.

Happy New Year & best wishes for the realization of all your desires!


----------



## rin (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello,

Any updates from those who are using this vibration therapy?

thanks,

Kay


----------



## GurgleGuts (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi just joined as I was googling 'whole body vibration' and IBS.

I know there has not been any discussion in a while but there has indeed been scientific update, a paper has been released.

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-08/mcog-wbv080219.php

https://www.mdpi.com/1422-0067/20/13/3125/htm

It looks like whole body vibration changes the microbiota in mice, and probably in humans too. Now I've read the success the OP had with using a simple vibration plate I have to try this for my IBS. Vibration is seen as an 'exercise mimetic', giving some of the benefits of exercise without having to do any. However the change in microbiota seems greatly increased with vibration compared to exercise alone.

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## mrsdmilkman (Jun 12, 2017)

How long did you do this for your ibs? Did you have ibs d?


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

What exactly is Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy? Could you please post.


----------



## lagging armadillo (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, like GurgleGuts I found IBSgroup.org because I searched 'whole body vibration' and IBS. I'm so glad I found this.

I have had IBS for 30 years following an infection with Campylobacter. My old GP told me "you have IBS, get used to it". So I just put up with it.

I am 52 now and this year I developed a whole lot of new symptoms that seemed to fit bowel cancer. However after waiting 6 months for a colonoscopy it has just come back clean. So if it isn't cancer the next suspect is my IBS somehow getting worse. I have an appointment with my new GP to discuss the colonoscopy results and I want to ask him about IBS. I've been researching IBS online, and it seems there is much more information available now.

My wife has Lipedema and her physiotherapist suggested she try Whole Body Vibration so I got her a vibration plate for her birthday last week. I've been having a play with it myself and reading more about it. Yesterday I found the same study as Gurgleguts on the affect WBV had on gut bacteria in mice, so today I decided to search specifically for whole body vibration and IBS. So I'm also going to try the Deep Bowel Vibration Therapy @mgi described in the original post and see what happens.

I see @mgi doesn't seem to be active on here any more which is a shame, because I would have liked that chance to thank him for describing DBVT and helping me find this website.


----------

